# Model S Owner Survives Massive Head-On Collision



## garsh

Tesla Model S driver walks away from violent head-on collision caught on video






The driver of the Tesla exits the vehicle shortly after the crash and is apparently unharmed.

The driver of the car that caused the accident died. The airbags in his car went off when it side-swiped the car in front of the Tesla, so there was no airbag protection available when it slammed hard into the Tesla.


----------



## styleruk

Very sad loss of life here. Condolences to families involved. Seems the car that was first hit went to the other side and caused another head on, nasty.


----------

